# Aquarium Salt vs Water Softener Salt



## Tino

I've been reading that many hobbyist are using water softener salt instead of aquarium salt (I assume because it's cheaper).
I've also read that high quality water softener salt is 99.5% pure, so is this an acceptable alternative?

Thoughts?


----------



## Darkblade48

Water softener salt is just sodium chloride (or potassium chloride, if you buy the more expensive kind).

However, aquarium salt is not simply sodium chloride, and has other salts mixed in. I would not use water softener salt.


----------



## Tino

I should add that from what I read it's being used in freshwater tanks, not in SW ones


----------



## flagtail

Water softening has been used for long while with wild caught africans in quarantine tanks....first time I came across this was back with CRLCA

I have been using it with Frontosa back in the day....and now with Arowanas for almost 12 years now.

It is also being used in Saltwater setups and saltwater breeders.....one local breeder of clowns was using as much as 50/50...50% Instant Ocean and 50% water softening salt with additives


----------



## Tino

I noticed the water softener salt comes either in crystals or tabs, how does one measure this? Same way as aquarium salt or is it more compacted?


----------



## Darkblade48

Do you have a scale? That would be a way to measure it.


----------



## altcharacter

why would you even risk your fish with this crazy idea. Go out and spend a few extra bucks.


----------



## Tino

Darkblade48 said:


> Do you have a scale? That would be a way to measure it.


What I meant was, is the water softener salt more compacted? Or is it the same as aquarium salt?


----------



## Tino

altcharacter said:


> why would you even risk your fish with this crazy idea. Go out and spend a few extra bucks.


Because sometimes the few extra bucks are not necessary. I refuse to be a marketer's dream where they tout some BS and raise the price and I buy it like a good little sheep.


----------



## BillD

Sodium chloride is sodium chloride whether it is packaged as aquarium salt, kosher salt, pickling salt, or water softener salt. The only difference is that additives may be added to prevent clumping. So, aquarium salt is plain salt, not to be confused with salt mixes for marine aquariums, which are a blend of salt and assorted other minerals intended to mimic sea water.


----------

